# what would look cute for my pup?



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Stellas going to the groomer soon, and we want a cute, creative cut! Any ideas?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Is this her first groom? She looks really young. If it is her first. I wouldnt go for any hair cut, but a puppy intro. to let her get to know the groomer better, the shop and all the grooming equipment. Its pretty hard to groom a puppy in to a full hair cut the first time. As it is a scary thing for almost every puppy to go through, and a long process. And if you have not been working with her to stay still on a table, can be a dangerous process as well. Id go for a puppy intro. which at my work includes a bath, blow dry, brush out, nail trim, sanitary trim, ear cleaning, light face trim, paw pad trim and foot trim.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with Tankstar .... for sure! I groom my own dogs and I found it is tough for them to even sit still for their first initial groom on a table. For being dangerous ... my poor little Leeo jumped off the grooming table when he heard the sound of the clippers ... and it happened so fast I had no time to stop him ... he hit his head on the floor and knocked himself out ... he had a very bad concussion.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

At 8 weeks, honestly, I think you're rushing things a wee bit. It's a great idea to get her used to going to the groomers, like Abbylynn said, but I would personally wait a bit on the whole grooming routine. Plus, she's not fully vaccinated yet & being in places that lots of other unknown dogs go might not be the best idea, health-wise. I'd bring her and hold her while letting her see what goes on, let the groomers pet her and let her see that it's a good place to be.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

This is not her first time at the groomers, the first time they said she was very pleasant and even stated taking a nap. She's about 14 Weeks old


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

riapolo said:


> This is not her first time at the groomers, the first time they said she was very pleasant and even stated taking a nap. She's about 14 Weeks old


Oh! Why did I think she was much younger? I must need more coffee, lol. Anyway, glad she liked her groomer visit. Sounds like she's a very well adjusted pup.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

JulieK1967 said:


> Oh! Why did I think she was much younger? I must need more coffee, lol. Anyway, glad she liked her groomer visit. Sounds like she's a very well adjusted pup.


Haha that's fine!& she is a small pup. & thank you!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

what did they do to her there?


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

Tankstar said:


> what did they do to her there?


They did a normal puppy cut, same lenth all around. Clipped her nails, cleaned her ears, paws, gave her a bath, all that stuff. But I was thinking maybe keeping her tail and ears alittle longer and fluffier, since those are my two favorite features about her.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Her ears are sooo cute.


----------



## riapolo (Jul 15, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> Her ears are sooo cute.


Aw thank you!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I would keep her length as is! she looks so cute and unique ! I would just have her get a sanitary trim to keep her clean down there, trim her paw pads and around her eyes. and only even out her body. she looks amazing!

if you want to clip her maybe go shorter on her back and keep a skirt and full legs and full face.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with Fade, I'd keep her the way that she is - she's adorable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also agree keeping her how she is! She is adorable and probably will always look like a pup in her current groom!


----------

